

Song download link extraction from the web (how it works) - AbhishekBiswal

Hey. I stumbled upon this website which lets you search for a song by its name, and then displays its download link. It&#x27;s cool, but I wanted to know how it worked. Sure, this guy did a lot of work, but when asked, he refused to answer.<p>Okay, so breaking it down. I did a check. First, the search sends a request to search.php?item=variable which throws data in JSON format ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cdn2.mysong.ga&#x2F;search.php?term=test ).<p>The way it is set up : the variable names, etc. it looks like he&#x27;s using some API to search, after that the download link is ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cdn1.mysong.ga&#x2F;get.php?which=1&amp;tt=yo&amp;source=b ), which directly downloads the song. the &#x27;which&#x27; here is the song listing in the search.<p>And, I found out that there are two sources : source &#x27;a&#x27; and &#x27;b&#x27;, songs in source a are hindi&#x2F;bollywood songs, and source b are &#x27;world music&#x27;.<p>If you guys can find out which API &#x2F; how this whole thing is working.<p>P.S. : I need a similar functionality in one of my project.<p>API Availability : Spotify &#x2F; Rdio &#x2F; other APIs aren&#x27;t available in India, in addition to that, the websites allows you to download music for free.<p>Website URL : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mysong.ga&#x2F;
======
dewey
My first guess was Youtube API + youtubedl/ffmpeg. But after cross-checking
some results at least source "b" isn't youtube. If you just check for unusual
song titles like "testtest" you'll see that there are other sites which are
getting the same results, so it's probably just indexing a couple of these
shady sites to get the results. I highly doubt there's some kind of API behind
this you could use in your project.

------
mburst
There are lots of sites out there that use ffmpeg to download music from
youtube and other video sites. Not sure how legal it is for your area but it
may be something to look in to for your project.

------
zachlatta
I know [http://bop.fm/](http://bop.fm/) has an API that can get you a link to
any song on a variety of services. RapGenius uses them.

~~~
AbhishekBiswal
not a public API, right? Is there any other site which uses bop.fm ?

------
akshatmittal
You...

